

Ask HN: Any finance topics you're interesting in learning about? - ktr

Background: my co-founder and I are in the process of preparing to launch a business around financial modeling software that we've built.  We discussed the idea of writing a book (or a series of articles) that we could give away for free on finance topics (e.g., cash flows, accounting, budgeting, NPV modeling, etc.).  This would hopefully allow us to 1) provide a generally useful document to anyone who downloads it and 2) demonstrate the capabilities of our software.  I've come up with a list of topics that I plan on writing about, but thought maybe I could get some ideas from HN readers to augment my own.<p>So, are there any topics that you are interested in reading about / learning about related to finance?<p>Also (on a separate, but related note): once finished with the book/articles, is it appropriate to submit it to HN?  That is, I hope (and expect) that it will be useful to anyone even if they don't use our software, but obviously one of the primary goals would be to help sell software too.<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
zander1229
I would love to learn more about options and what they are used for.

Also, the most important things to know about technical analysis would be
pretty useful too.

~~~
ktr
Thanks for the feedback - I'll try to incorporate something along those lines
and let you know when it's finished, perhaps you can let me know if you like
it.

------
bigohms
Make topics appropriate to real life situations, don't just provide
definitions (A VC's MBA Mondays blog does this already).

~~~
ktr
Thanks - I'll keep that in mind (and I agree - real life situations with
examples are much more interesting than regurgitated textbook material! [
__not __suggesting that's what A VC's MBA Monday's blog is whatsoever]).

------
hendrix
What kind of finacial modeling software? Some people
<http://www.stocktrak.com/> (i have no affiliation with that site) have
already done something similar.

~~~
ktr
Thanks for the reply and the link. Our software is different than stocktrak
(from the looks of it) - our's is more geared towards corporate finance as
opposed to investing.

